# New Archer Training Advice



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

1) if the left eye dominance becomes a problem, then, an eye patch can help, or wear sunglasses, and pop out the right side lens. Can cover the left lens on the sunglasses frame, with some scotch tape.

2) find a local archery program with other 10 year old girls, or girls her age-ish. Balloons at close range, say 5 yards is a fun exercise. Get a bow and shoot with your daughter, and make sure you "miss" and she gets to pop the first balloon.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Also consider the strength of the dominance, in both the hand and eye. My wife is cross dominant (RH/LE) and shoots a LH bow to match her eye dominance as her handedness is easier to adapt to--there is some advantage to having your bow arm your dominant hand as it is the strongest and most dexterous. (Did your daughter shoot guns RH because guns are RH?) 

Given her age, since she is still developing, I would take to a range and let her figure out what is more natural for her to shoot. Forcing her one way or another might not be optimal. BTW, that might take a few sessions. I would put her in a beginners course and see where she goes with it.


----------



## Redleg120 (Mar 6, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> 1) if the left eye dominance becomes a problem, then, an eye patch can help, or wear sunglasses, and pop out the right side lens. Can cover the left lens on the sunglasses frame, with some scotch tape.
> 
> 2) find a local archery program with other 10 year old girls, or girls her age-ish. Balloons at close range, say 5 yards is a fun exercise. Get a bow and shoot with your daughter, and make sure you "miss" and she gets to pop the first balloon.


Great tips! I do shoot and am excited about this being something we can do together. Thanks again!


----------



## Redleg120 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hikari said:


> Also consider the strength of the dominance, in both the hand and eye. My wife is cross dominant (RH/LE) and shoots a LH bow to match her eye dominance as her handedness is easier to adapt to--there is some advantage to having your bow arm your dominant hand as it is the strongest and most dexterous. (Did your daughter shoot guns RH because guns are RH?)
> 
> Given her age, since she is still developing, I would take to a range and let her figure out what is more natural for her to shoot. Forcing her one way or another might not be optimal. BTW, that might take a few sessions. I would put her in a beginners course and see where she goes with it.


Also good things to consider. Thank you. She mostly shoots her BB gun open sights and I told her to pick it up and aim. She naturally held it right handed and closed her left eye, so I think that’s a plus. 
Her BFF shoots and actually just qualified for nationals so that’s helping feed her interest. Probably just need to do some expectation management since her friend is already a pretty accomplished shooter.


----------

